# What are you ladies shooting these days?



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

During the BC era (Before Clinton), I had my FFL and had a good side business going. One of the things I noticed was that the ladies would almost always tell me they wanted something for self defense that didn't kick and wasn't loud. You should have seen the looks I got when I handed them a knife. 

I soon learned to let them fire off a few rounds with my Redhawk .44 mag. While they were often afraid of it, almost all of them were amazed that they could handle it much better than they expected. None of them ever bought a .44, but it did give them the confidence to move up to a larger caliber than what they were initially looking for.

DW was one who was hesitant about the larger calibers at first, but now her favorite is a S&W .357 mag. DD will be old enough to carry in a couple of years, so I need to think about something for her. What are the rest of you ladies carrying?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My daughter - who is about the same size as yours (100lbs soaking wet) - likes her S&W stainless steel Ladysmith .357 mag revolver (j-frame).









But she can also shoot her husband's Redhawk in .44 mag (click photo below for video)...


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> My daughter - who is about the same size as yours (100lbs soaking wet) - likes her S&W stainless steel Ladysmith .357 mag revolver (j-frame).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DW has a Ruger SP101 Hammerless similar to the Ladysmith (in fact, in my original post I mistakenly called it an S&W), and I have a Redhawk myself. DD will probably wind up with a .357 since it will be easier for her to carry concealed.


----------



## sugarspinner (May 12, 2002)

Colt .38 Detective. I tried a number of handguns before buying "Betsy" but had some trouble finding anything else that fit my rather small hands. I tried a Ladysmith but Betsy fit better. WIHH, I've also been eyeballing something else, possibly much smaller and easier to conceal but haven't made that leap yet.


----------



## Marinea (Apr 15, 2011)

Well...it depends. Colt .45 Compact, CAR-15, Winchester Defender 12 gauge, or a lever action .22 rifle.

Different circumstances require different responses.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I have a Kimber SIS (45) that I love...easy to shoot, has attitude, carrys nice.

Mon


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I like my S&W .38 Special. Light, easy to carry, fits my hand nicely.


----------



## txplowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a Walther P22 FDE that I take out and shoot every other weekend or so. It feels like it was built jus for me. I love.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

It depends on what I'm using it for. I like my Mossberg 12 gauge for squirrel, **** and fox. I like my Glock 37 (with cw permit) for 2-legged creatures. Put a shallow point in that and I don't have to shoot but once as I'm a good shot!

It took a little practice and I still have to "shoot from the hip" when using the 12 gauge as it hurts my shoulder. Seems I have not learned how to hold it tight enough; not even sure I can. The Glock does have a little kick but not much and it kicks upward instead of backward; so with a 2-hand grip, I do fine with it.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Ruger LCP .380 
Kicks a little more than I like, and man is it LOUD, but it fits my body very well.


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

Ruger SR9.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

HK P30 in 9mm, love it and it fits my small hand.

It's a tad heavy for everyday concealed carry though. Looking for other options but can't seem to find one that I like better. Oh well, guess I have to keep experimenting.


----------



## hhhandyman (Apr 28, 2011)

My Mrs. (Fffarmergirl) carries a Glock 30 in .45acp; she likes seeing large holes in the targets. Her favorite long gun is the 9mm Hi-Point Carbine.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

My DSW Sharon carries her Keltec PF9 most of the time. She just slips it into the back pocket on her jeans. She has a couple other 9mm's but that's the lightest, easiest to carry. She shoots it well, too.


----------



## Tinga (Jul 24, 2011)

I like my plain ol G17. I'll probably re evaluate what I carry after I get :










I don't usually carry on person as I have 2 special Needs kiddos and often times we have to restrain.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice bag Tinga... where'd you find it?


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

nehimama said:


> I like my S&W .38 Special. Light, easy to carry, fits my hand nicely.


This is what I want. A small J frame S&W .38sp


----------



## Tinga (Jul 24, 2011)

Bluesgal said:


> Nice bag Tinga... where'd you find it?


From a website I found while googling CC Purses..

GUN TOTE'N MAMAS - Concealed Carry Handbags by Gun Tote'n Mamas

They have ALL types of bags. I really like the tooled leather, but it's a bit big for my taste


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Ruger LCP .380
> Kicks a little more than I like, and man is it LOUD, but it fits my body very well.


Yep, what she said.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks for all the ideas!


----------



## MattyD (Nov 22, 2010)

nehimama said:


> I like my S&W .38 Special. Light, easy to carry, fits my hand nicely.


-My Wife absolutely loves her Taurus Model 85S .38 Special. It's based off of the S&W J frame. It has just a slightly thicker grip than the standard S&W and fits her hand perfectly. But it's been quite a while since we've gone shooting. This one isn't hers, I just snagged the pic from Bing, but it's identical to hers...










L8R,
Matt


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

I'd go with a hammerless one though. Won't be a snag hazard when cc.


----------



## MattyD (Nov 22, 2010)

-Very true. But she's had this revolver since probably 1989-90 or so. 

L8R,
Matt


----------



## The Tinker (Apr 5, 2011)

DW has a Rossi .357 she's really good with.


----------

